# Happy Birthday, Kayelle!



## Cooking Goddess

Wishing you a lovely day for a lovely lady. I hope you have a beautiful birthday filled with happiness and Souschef surprises.


----------



## medtran49

Have a WONDERFUL day Kayelle!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday K! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Kayelle

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Kayelle!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday KL !


----------



## buckytom

Happy Birthday, K-L!!!!


----------



## msmofet

Happy Birthday Kay!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful birthday, Kayelle!


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, beautiful!    I hope you're having a wonderful day, and here's to a great upcoming year!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Kayelle!

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/meyer-lemon-pudding-cake/


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks to all of you for the lovely Birthday wishes. 

How the heck did I get this old this fast?  I think life is like a roll of toilet paper. You start out with this big puffy roll and it gets down to the middle and finally the end before you know it. It's down right scary if you think about what you wasted at the start. The roll is  going too fast, and almost gone now.  Ack.  I know I'm strange. 

We had a great lunch of fish and chips at our favorite beach place with my older son and grown grand daughter. The view was spectacular and so was the food and company. 

Dinner details is at the nightly dinner thread.


----------



## bethzaring

Happy Birthday girlfriend!!!!


----------



## RPCookin

Happy Birthday... hope it was a good one!


----------

